# Looking for suggestions on how to get some greenery in my workspace



## Cakebread (Oct 18, 2009)

I just moved into a new house, and I've got a bunch of wall space above my desk that I want to spice up a bit. I was thinking of trying to put some greenery up on the wall to bring a little life to the place. I've attached photos, you can see that there's a corner for me to fill, and I was thinking about having some sort of fake tree overhanging. Bamboo also might be interesting. Anyway I wanted to fish around for some suggestions: how would you try to add some plant life to this workspace? Since I would probably not be able to water something mounted on my wall, it would almost certainly need to be fake. I'm really open to any suggestions, I'm just looking for something that will keep things vibrant at my workspace. Thank you!


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

You could install some floating shelves above the desk and put a collection of items on them like books, framed art/photos, and potted plants. You could use silk plants if you prefer.

The below picture is small, but you can see above the tub where something similar was done.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

There are some faux-plant lights that might complement this space very nicely. Maybe, something like this:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

lifehacker and apartment therapy have a number of good ideas for greening up your home (or office.) the two below show a good easy option and a more extreme (and cool!) option. i personally would go for a real plant over a fake one any day (i killed a cactus - i fail at gardening.) a quick google search will give you tons of pages of plants that are easy to care for. also being a DIY forum you could put together some crazy rube goldberg system for watering and then brag later! 

for easy watering you can also use ice cubes instead of having to deal with actually pouring water into something. 

http://lifehacker.com/5345264/the-turquoise-room
http://lifehacker.com/5215125/the-workplace-jungle
http://lifehacker.com/5208920/the-bamboo-studio


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Repaint the wall with a brighter color.


----------

